
Census: Inequality grew, including in heartland states - harambaebae69
https://apnews.com/bfa51032ee27470c9f908914328eea99
======
oblib
This covers the entire career span of my age peers. It's no small part our own
fault though. Congress became an arm of Corporate Industry on our watch and up
until just a few years ago we didn't pay much or any attention (as a group).

But, over the past decade I've seen them getting active again, and so are the
youngsters, so I have hope we can undo this.

